# Male German Shepherd in Los Angeles, CA



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

Still looking for someone to adopt my dog.. please contact me at [email protected] ... 18 months old.. very dog and human friendly... neutered and all shots.. here is the album where you can find his pictures....

Rocky pictures by lazybones18 - Photobucket


if you are out of state i am willing to ship him provided that you let a rescue/shelter organization contact you to see if the dog would be right for u and you are legit..


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

He is beautiful!! Is Rocky cat friendly? Mostly kept inside or out?


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

he is mostly inside... he is everything friendly.. he tries to play with everything possible.. humans, dogs, cats, insects etc..


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

This is tough, I've never adopted one I haven't met. There has to be that "bond", especially in an adult, and I would hate to put him through a cross country trip if it's not a good match for him. 

I just lost my white GSD and she was extremely friendly and playful as well, so the temperament sounds the same. My girl liked to try to eat wasps!


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

to be honest.. his brain is just like a puppy... he is extremelyyyyyyyyyyyy friendly .. lol.. but ur right .. u wouldnt wanna adopt him unless u meet him or spend sometime ..


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck! He certainly seems like an ideal addition for someone. If I get to LA any time soon, I'll contact you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks.. yah hit me up when u come to LA...


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I am letting the people I know (who love GSDs) (and showing off those great pics). I will give them your e-mail if they are interested.

Judy


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Arkaneinc (Sep 27, 2010)

man I wish I had the extra money. He'd be an awesome addition.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

guys i need advice and suggestion please help
i put rocky on the rescue website.. got few calls for him for adoption.. im very very sad about giving him away and im really confused if its better for him to go somewhere else or stay with me ... this is Rocky's daily routine

30 min walk in the morning at 8am
i go to work.. he stays in my room and outside in the patio for the rest of the day till 5pm.. during this time my mom and brother gives him food/water and interacts with him for few mintutes... he also goes on a short walk at around 2 pm ...

I come back home at 5 pm and he is always sitting with me in my room chilling etc...

at night I run with him for 30 mins ... and then everyone goes to sleep

is this enough for him ? are we doing not too much for him ?

will he be sad after leaving us.. he is VERY attached to me .. i love my dog a lot.. what should i do  ??? 

will he be ok with the new owners after a while ?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well your dog seems to be getting enough. Mine get about 30-45 min of my time in the morning. That may be ball playing or tug. I leave the house between 6:15-6:30 AM then get home about 4:00 PM providing no errands need to be done. Then I am home the rest of the evening. But...some evenings I need to be gone but hubby is home. My dogs are crated all day and they do not get a walk in the afternoon.

Why again were you looking to give him up?


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

because we dont have a yard.. i live in a town house.. i always think he gets bored and a yard is a mustt... he is very active and always want to run around and play.. im very confused


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am sure others will post but you know that people live in cities and have dogs. You are walking him 30 min and running him 30 min. Are you doing any obedience?


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

i am not doing any obedience.. he listens to me .. im perfectly happy with how he behaves.. apart from few things here and there which he will learn..


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you considered a sport such as agility or rally or flyball for extra activity?


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

What is the story w/ your mom and brother...is there a reason the dog isn't inside w/ them during the day?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You really don't sound like you are ready to give him up. Did your work hours change? I thought the primary reason was that you were gone so much of the time? 

Here is my schedule...

Get up and feed Jax. She gets let out when we get up and once more before we leave by 7:15am. DD gets home from school at about 4pm. The dogs are home all day by themselves.

I get home about 6pm. Jax gets fed. Then we go outside and play frisbee for about an hour unless I'm late or need to work. Back inside until bedtime.

I would say that Rocky's activity is equivalent to Jax's. I don't believe having a yard makes a happy dog. Especially a GSD that isn't going to want to be left outside alone all day long anyways. 

Does Rocky act as if he is unhappy? Is he tearing things apart or destructive in any way? Is he a high drive dog that would need more stimulation?

Training will also wear him out but in a mental way. So, even if you are happy with how he behaves, it would still be good FOR HIM. It doesn't have to be obedience. It could be tracking on the weekends, or agility. Maybe find an activity that both of you like. You can also teach him things at home. Just making them think will tire them out a bit.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

he is not with my mom because he sheds a lot.. my mom runs a day care.. if the dog is running all around the house the entire day he will be dropping hair everywhere and the kids parents wont be too happy with dog hair on their clothes... that is why he is either in my room or outside in patio

my brother goes to school and works


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

He still chews on things.. he has destroyed the following stuff :

1) my $300 blackberry phone
2) my ps3 controller 
3) couple of printer cable and computer cable
4) my LA LAKERS $30 hat
5) few other things around the house

he is getting better at chewing.. it has almost stopped.. he is learning


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's only 1 1/2 so that is kind of still to be expected. But he's not eating the bed, the door, etc. They will get destructive if they are bored. Have you considered doggie day care for a couple days a week?

I know we've been over all this before but I can't remember the answers and it really sounds like you don't want to part with him so even a compromise on some of these suggestions might be a solution for you.


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

lazy bones, I just sent you an email..


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I understand the daycare bit...parents can be really picky and kids can be unpredictable and test the limits of a perfectly trained dog. Try the pro and con list...calculate how many months/years you will be living w/ your family and see where the list leads you.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

no he doesnt chew the bed, the door etc.. well sometimes he chews the chair ... yes i dont want to part with him... i love him ALOTTTTTT... i wont let anything bad happen to him EVER... i treat him as my kid.. never thought about doggie day care.. 

im gona call off the adoption then.. i hope the rescue agency doesnt get mad at me since 2 people are coming tommorrow to see them..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

lazybones18 said:


> no he doesnt chew the bed, the door etc.. well sometimes he chews the chair ... yes i dont want to part with him... i love him ALOTTTTTT... i wont let anything bad happen to him EVER... i treat him as my kid.. never thought about doggie day care..
> 
> im gona call off the adoption then.. i hope the rescue agency doesnt get mad at me since 2 people are coming tommorrow to see them..


If 2 people are coming to see him tomorrow then wait and let them see him. If him behaving like this is a problem for you(even if you love him) is a problem for you, maybe its best that he goes to a different home.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

i honestly think he just a kid right now... his behavior problems are getting better.. when he chews and i see him.. i tell him " NO " and he stops right away.. so he realizes that its not the right thing to do ..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

lazybones18 said:


> i honestly think he just a kid right now... his behavior problems are getting better.. when he chews and i see him.. i tell him " NO " and he stops right away.. so he realizes that its not the right thing to do ..


Still if 2 people are going to see him tomorrow, let them see him. Then make your decision.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know, if you really do not want to give him up I would call the rescue. I am sure they will understand that things have changed. IMO it is better to do it now BEFORE people come to see him thinking he is up for adoption. I myself would rather be told the owner changed plans then to get to see the dog and want him to be told later.

Again this is just my opinion. I took my dog to daycare as a pup. Does your dog get along with other dogs? I think you had said yes. Are there any clubs in your area you could check out and see what else is available to you for activities? It seems to me you are giving him what he needs. The chewing is probably from age but you could consider crating if it is bad. At least until he is a bit older.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jessica - he was answering my questions as far as if he was destructive to gauge whether he was bored. He never said any of that was a problem with him.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

i emailed the rescue org told them not gona give ROcky away any more and im really sorry for the inconvenience it may have caused... this is the reply i got

"Although I'm happy for Rocky, this is very frustrating for us."

i feel bad  .. i think ill volunteer for that organization in the future to make up and also i think they are doing a really good job

yeah i think im gona look into some activities for him, play with him more and obedience training.. thanks for the great advices..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can afford it, give them a monetary donation for now and still volunteer in the future.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah i think ill do that.. they also took some pictures of him


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

It seems like you made a good decision. We have two GSD and live in a townhome. Luckily we have a huge park across the street, so in addition to long walks, they are able to get some off-leash time for balls and konga play. Even high-energy dogs can adapt to a lifestyle that does not include a big back yard. You two are attached....and think of what it may do to him to lose you (and vice-versa.) Good luck with your handsome boy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh from what I was reading it seemed as if it was an issue. I hope all works out with the dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He's a beautiful boy. Now that you've decided to keep him, up your committment to him, take an obedience class, even if you think he doesn't need it, it will get both of you out of the house and doing something


If he gets along with other dogs, check into a doggie daycare even once a week, it will give him an outlet and something to do. 

Good luck, and have fun with him!


----------

